# acum



## babaz

Hello,

What distinguishes "acum" and "acuma" ?

Thank you !


----------



## Reef Archer

Nothing, it's the same thing.
The latter is slightly archaic or used in fixed idioms.

„Acuma, vezi dumneata...” = Now, you see...


----------



## farscape

Hey Reef Archer,

I give up: I can't find any examples of a fixed idiom which requires the form *acuma*; I came up with a couple of examples where you can't use it as in "acu-i acu" and in the national anthem but nothing else.

Best,


----------



## oprea_Rd

farscape said:


> Hey Reef Archer,
> 
> I give up: I can't find any examples of a fixed idiom which requires the form *acuma*; I came up with a couple of examples where you can't use it as in "acu-i acu" and in the national anthem but nothing else.
> 
> Best,



Most probably you won't find any.. is not that "fixed" and is not  that "archaic" either ; *acuma* is just a variant of the same word; there are some other variances but *acu*, *acum* and *acuma* are probably the most used and they are all used with the same frequency (even thou *acum* is commonly considered to be more accurate and literary correct)


----------



## irinet

I would say that the difference of those 2 variants stand in the USAGE: 'acuma' is extensively used in conversation while 'acum' in writing. Of course, the latter is academic.
 e.g " Hai odata, mai repede!" 
"Acuma vin!"


----------

